# Walkers Oven Baked Crisps (And beer)



## RobK (Apr 26, 2017)

Tried a bit of an experiment today, Had a beer at lunchtime and two (Yes two) packets of Walkers Cheese and Onion Baked Crisps.
Reading beforehand was 6.1 and 2 hours after 7.7, I would have thought it would have been more in all honesty.

Tried again just now 4 hours after and have a 6.2.

I have a real craving for crisps sometimes and wondered if anyone else has found crisps that dont raise the levels to much, I know were all different but would be interested to know.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2017)

Crisps aren't too bad really, especially the ones from multipacks, which tend to have 25g rather than the 30g or even 50g you buy separately. Makes them about 15g carbs and they don't seem to hit my levels too quickly, possibly due to fat content. Maybe the alcohol from the beer switched off your liver's production of glucose whilst it dealt with it  Always worth trying these things to see the effect - you might like to try again though, just to confirm the findings


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2017)

Yeah I like those baked walkers crisps there so flavoursome. Go for those when I have a craving as I miss crisps sooooo much


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 27, 2017)

The problem with crisps is that no matter how many you have it's never enough.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2017)

As I was out walking, I happened to meet
Someone casually eating some crisps in the street.
Now, that’s not remarkable, I hear you all say,
For it’s something we witness almost every day!
Well, that may be true, but I think you may find
Diabetes brings thoughts of a quite different kind.
The thoughts may be angry: how dare she do that!
Just stuffing her face at the drop of a hat!
The thoughts may be jealous: I wish it was me,
Enjoying those crisps so entirely carefree!
Or, maybe some sadness: I remember the time
When I would eat crisps, oh the taste was sublime!
Now that one simple act that the girl took for granted,
For me, is a sin that must now be recanted.
The carbs in the crisps would send my blood sugar high – 
It’s hard to resist, but I really must try!
But once in a while, I may admit defeat,
And casually consume some crisps in the street!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't see the point of crisps. What good are they? I suppose they are tasty and more-ish but so is tons of other stuff that is also good for you. They might come in handy in a powercut, the fat burns for a long time I believe.  I'd rather pig on cashews...


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 27, 2017)

Id rather have a packet of crisps than a bar of chocolate, always have. Ive trained myself to just have one pack now.


----------



## RobK (Apr 27, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I don't see the point of crisps. What good are they? I suppose they are tasty and more-ish but so is tons of other stuff that is also good for you. They might come in handy in a powercut, the fat burns for a long time I believe.  I'd rather pig on cashews...



They just go really well with a naughty pint of beer  I hate nuts of any kind so with the crafty pint crisps are about all that I like really. I have limited myself to one 25g pack of baked ones these days as opposed to a large packet of McCoys Ridged Cheese and Onion


----------



## khskel (Apr 27, 2017)

Mmmmmmm Henderson's Yorkshire relish flavour crisps........


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2017)

Seabrooks!


----------



## khskel (Apr 28, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Seabrooks!


Aye, you can keep your fancy gourmet crisps.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Apr 28, 2017)

Brannigans Beef crisps


----------



## Ljc (Apr 30, 2017)

It's cheese n onion crisps for me especially with a Cider


----------



## Jeffrey Forward (May 2, 2017)

I make my own vegetable crisps and I love a beer every now and then.
I tend to stick to IPA's these days.


----------



## RobK (May 2, 2017)

Jeffrey Forward said:


> I make my own vegetable crisps and I love a beer every now and then.
> I tend to stick to IPA's these days.



Any hints on making veggie crisps. I might give it a go.


----------



## Jeffrey Forward (May 2, 2017)

Well I'm no chef, So I tend to use the recipe I found on this site.

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Recipes/Homemade-vegetable-crisps/

I do add some Paprika or Chilli powder. Just a pinch, sprinkled over them prior to cooking. Very tasty, the whole family love them.


----------



## Jeffrey Forward (May 2, 2017)

Oh I also make apple chips, same method with a sprinkle of Cinnamon powder.
Nice with some popcorn for those sweet snacks for a cinema/box-set nights at home.


----------

